# Problème Gmail sur Ipad



## EX2945 (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai synchronisé mon Ipad avec les Mails de mon Macbook.

Cependant, pour mon compte Gmail sur Ipad, je suis en IMAP (ce qui veut dire que dès que j'efface un mail sur mon Ipad, il me l'efface sur mon serveur Gmail). Je n'arrive pas à le configurer en POP.

J'ai bien essayé de connecter manuellement mon Gmail en POP en utilisant les bons serveurs : pop.gmail.com et smtp.gmail.com. Mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré le meme problème et l'a résolu ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2010)

et en ligne(webmail gmail)  tu as bien REreglé  pour gerer en pop?
( il est parfois necessaire de s'y prendre 1 ou 2 fois, en se deconnectant -reconnectant du compte voire en fermant le navigateur)

et en plus en ce moment ca vazouille
( j'ai eu , sur gmail en ligne, par intermittence un panneau " difficulté technique")


----------



## EX2945 (7 Juin 2010)

Oui, j'ai bien tenté de le connecter manuellement en POP, mais sans succès.

Je pensais donc le configuré automatique (synchroniser via mon Macbook) mais là dans les préférences, je n'ai pas la possibilité de passer de l'IMAP au POP.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2010)

je parle de la case dans les reglages gmail en ligne
 le lien -les parametres
(section pop/imap)


----------



## EX2945 (7 Juin 2010)

Ils sont aussi réglés.


----------

